# DEEEEEEEP clean?



## kmpowell

Months of motorway grime has the Mini looking VERY sorry for itself! Every weekend I say I will get round to cleaning it, however something else always comes up and it then has another week of grubbiness plastered to it. It is in a REALLY grubby state and needs some TLC, 

With that in mind what is the best way of REALLY attacking the grime? I don't care if it strips the wax off because in all honesty it needs a Swissvax reapply for the Winter.

I was thinking snowfoam, but without spending vast amounts of money on new paraphernalia is there an easier way?


----------



## slg

What about a diluted solution of Virosol to clean everything off?

Worked great on my neighbours Merc C class before it got a polish & wax. It was a lease car & he didn't care about it (except taking some scratches out that he may have been charged for) but it did make a noticeable difference to the dirt that came off. Wouldn't have thought it was much different to the APC used by the "detailers".


----------



## kmpowell

slg said:


> What about a diluted solution of Virosol to clean everything off?


I was thinking of that. Perhaps putting a capful or two in with my usual car wash.

Bit worried it might do some harm though?


----------



## mav696

You could use Fairy Liquid, that will strip off the wax and I'm sure if you give it a good rinse off afterwards it would be ok.


----------



## TeeTees

mav696 said:


> You could use Fairy Liquid, that will strip off the wax and I'm sure if you give it a good rinse off afterwards it would be ok.


Fairy Liquid will do more than strip off the wax....a definite no-no


----------



## R6B TT

If its that bad and you are going to polish it afterwards Kev ..... I may get shot down for this but the ARC / IMO carwashes have a thing called the Works - they basically jetwash the car first and wheels, then it gets snowfoam type stuff, then gently through the wash rollers with an underside wash and a dry. It was about £8 but was on buy one get one free next month in September. It'll use a lot more water than a couple of buckets at home


----------



## Ikon66

i would stay clear of the arcs due to the swirling it would cause.

If you wanna strip the old wax off just wash as normal then clay bar to remove contamination, autoglym super resin polish, then swisswax for protection


----------



## mav696

TeeTees said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could use Fairy Liquid, that will strip off the wax and I'm sure if you give it a good rinse off afterwards it would be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Fairy Liquid will do more than strip off the wax....a definite no-no
Click to expand...

So tell me then what else it will do? Yes it contains traces of salt but it's not as if you aren't going to wash it again straight away and give it a good power wash afterwards, then I would imagine claying after that and that in it's self would lead to another wash of the bodywork.
I'd love to know what else it would do though as that what I use to do the dishes with and I don't want my hands dropping off


----------



## XTR

mav696 said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could use Fairy Liquid, that will strip off the wax and I'm sure if you give it a good rinse off afterwards it would be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Fairy Liquid will do more than strip off the wax....a definite no-no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tell me then what else it will do? Yes it contains traces of salt but it's not as if you aren't going to wash it again straight away and give it a good power wash afterwards, then I would imagine claying after that and that in it's self would lead to another wash of the bodywork.
> I'd love to know what else it would do though as that what I use to do the dishes with and I don't want my hands dropping off
Click to expand...

It might make the car squeeky clean, like it does with the dishes.....


----------



## mav696

XTR said:


> It might make the car squeeky clean, like it does with the dishes.....


Are you going to the OK diner next Wednesday Craig?


----------



## Rogue

I washed my car at the weekend, after having put it off for a few weeks due to weather and other commitments.
It was absolutely filthy, and even though it had 2 coats of Swissvax a few months ago, it still took ages to clean.
Some of the dirty marks wouldn't shift, so I used hot water (not too hot!) which helped.
I didn't want to snowfoam it, as I couldn't be arsed re-waxing.

Rogue


----------



## slg

kmpowell said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about a diluted solution of Virosol to clean everything off?
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of that. Perhaps putting a capful or two in with my usual car wash.
> 
> Bit worried it might do some harm though?
Click to expand...

Don't know what harm it can do if diluted, must be similar to the APC used by the "professionals". Just go for it...you're overdue a change of car anyway.


----------



## Wallsendmag

slg said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about a diluted solution of Virosol to clean everything off?
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of that. Perhaps putting a capful or two in with my usual car wash.
> 
> Bit worried it might do some harm though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know what harm it can do if diluted, must be similar to the APC used by the "professionals". Just go for it...you're overdue a change of car anyway.
Click to expand...

Thats why he's cleaning it.


----------



## TeeTees

mav696 said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could use Fairy Liquid, that will strip off the wax and I'm sure if you give it a good rinse off afterwards it would be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Fairy Liquid will do more than strip off the wax....a definite no-no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tell me then what else it will do? Yes it contains traces of salt but it's not as if you aren't going to wash it again straight away and give it a good power wash afterwards, then I would imagine claying after that and that in it's self would lead to another wash of the bodywork.
> I'd love to know what else it would do though as that what I use to do the dishes with and I don't want my hands dropping off
Click to expand...

Fairy Liquid strips everything as it's a degreaser, which in turn will cause paint damage. For what it's worth, you might as well spend the extra money and buy a proper car shampoo.....you have an Audi for goodness sake, don't tell me you can't afford a car shampoo  :wink:

A simple wash, rinse, clay, rinse, dry, polish, and wax - job done. Won't take long <snigger>

Please just steer away from using detergents on your beautiful motor


----------



## mav696

TeeTees said:


> Fairy Liquid strips everything as it's a degreaser, which in turn will cause paint damage. For what it's worth, you might as well spend the extra money and buy a proper car shampoo.....you have an Audi for goodness sake, don't tell me you can't afford a car shampoo  :wink:
> 
> A simple wash, rinse, clay, rinse, dry, polish, and wax - job done. Won't take long <black person>
> 
> Please just steer away from using detergents on your beautiful motor


I use the Megs Hyper wash and have the Swissvax Master kit with BOS, but I was always of the belief that when I wanted to get back to basics and start the full detail then using washing up liquid stripped your wax off was the way to go :?


----------



## XTR

mav696 said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might make the car squeeky clean, like it does with the dishes.....
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to the OK diner next Wednesday Craig?
Click to expand...

Unsure... And if you do one in December i'd miss it as i'm at Disneyland Paris  So i'll try my best to get to this one


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Chuck half a cup of Virisol in a bucket of hot water...hotter than "warm" add in a hefty dose of car shampoo, use the Halfords Advance stuff, it's good and is what I've been using. This will get rid of most the crap on your car.

As for the Fairy L stuff - it's not going to damage your car, its paint or trim. It won't do much to remove the wax but you will get a nasty sticky residue left on your car which is a pain to shift. Sure it's got salt in it, but you'll get more salt on your car driving past the beach on a windless day than you will from washing your car with FL...such a lot of BS, myths and downright lies in this detailing mularky.

Just keep it simple with your basic wash,clay (if needed) and protect and you'll not go far wrong - and Kev, you're using SV stuff? Any dirty marks remaining will come off with the cleaner fluid including the old wax...as long as the car is washed properly you'll not go wrong!

Snow foam, funny lances,expensive products etc...save your money and buy some lucozade and mars bars - you'll be just as quick as some of the "wonder" products being pushed around the bazaars 

Dave


----------



## TeeTees

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Chuck half a cup of Virisol in a bucket of hot water...hotter than "warm" add in a hefty dose of car shampoo, use the Halfords Advance stuff, it's good and is what I've been using. This will get rid of most the crap on your car.
> 
> *As for the Fairy L stuff - it's not going to damage your car, its paint or trim. It won't do much to remove the wax but you will get a nasty sticky residue left on your car which is a pain to shift. Sure it's got salt in it, but you'll get more salt on your car driving past the beach on a windless day than you will from washing your car with FL...such a lot of BS, myths and downright lies in this detailing mularky.*
> 
> Just keep it simple with your basic wash,clay (if needed) and protect and you'll not go far wrong - and Kev, you're using SV stuff? Any dirty marks remaining will come off with the cleaner fluid including the old wax...as long as the car is washed properly you'll not go wrong!
> 
> Snow foam, funny lances,expensive products etc...save your money and buy some lucozade and mars bars - you'll be just as quick as some of the "wonder" products being pushed around the bazaars
> 
> Dave


Then why do we bother spending all our money on car shampoos, when we can simply use the stuff we use for cleaning plates and cutlery ? :?

Sorry Dave, but for the first time, I have to disagree with you on this one mate :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

TeeTees said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck half a cup of Virisol in a bucket of hot water...hotter than "warm" add in a hefty dose of car shampoo, use the Halfords Advance stuff, it's good and is what I've been using. This will get rid of most the crap on your car.
> 
> *As for the Fairy L stuff - it's not going to damage your car, its paint or trim. It won't do much to remove the wax but you will get a nasty sticky residue left on your car which is a pain to shift. Sure it's got salt in it, but you'll get more salt on your car driving past the beach on a windless day than you will from washing your car with FL...such a lot of BS, myths and downright lies in this detailing mularky.*
> 
> Just keep it simple with your basic wash,clay (if needed) and protect and you'll not go far wrong - and Kev, you're using SV stuff? Any dirty marks remaining will come off with the cleaner fluid including the old wax...as long as the car is washed properly you'll not go wrong!
> 
> Snow foam, funny lances,expensive products etc...save your money and buy some lucozade and mars bars - you'll be just as quick as some of the "wonder" products being pushed around the bazaars
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do we bother spending all our money on car shampoos, when we can simply use the stuff we use for cleaning plates and cutlery ? :?
> 
> Sorry Dave, but for the first time, I have to disagree with you on this one mate :wink:
Click to expand...

Why? he says it leaves a nasty sticky residue ,is that what you look for in a car shampoo?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

wallsendmag said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck half a cup of Virisol in a bucket of hot water...hotter than "warm" add in a hefty dose of car shampoo, use the Halfords Advance stuff, it's good and is what I've been using. This will get rid of most the crap on your car.
> 
> *As for the Fairy L stuff - it's not going to damage your car, its paint or trim. It won't do much to remove the wax but you will get a nasty sticky residue left on your car which is a pain to shift. Sure it's got salt in it, but you'll get more salt on your car driving past the beach on a windless day than you will from washing your car with FL...such a lot of BS, myths and downright lies in this detailing mularky.*
> 
> Just keep it simple with your basic wash,clay (if needed) and protect and you'll not go far wrong - and Kev, you're using SV stuff? Any dirty marks remaining will come off with the cleaner fluid including the old wax...as long as the car is washed properly you'll not go wrong!
> 
> Snow foam, funny lances,expensive products etc...save your money and buy some lucozade and mars bars - you'll be just as quick as some of the "wonder" products being pushed around the bazaars
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do we bother spending all our money on car shampoos, when we can simply use the stuff we use for cleaning plates and cutlery ? :?
> 
> Sorry Dave, but for the first time, I have to disagree with you on this one mate :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? he says it leaves a nasty sticky residue ,is that what you look for in a car shampoo?
Click to expand...

Probably didn't make it clear - I *don't *suggest using Fairy Liquid as a substitute for a fairly decent car shampoo. 
The point I was trying to make, poorly perhaps, is that:
* It won't do much to remove any old wax if you're aiming for a perfectly clean paint surface - it doesn't! I've tried it years ago and found it leaves a tacky surface which is a pain to remove.
* The amount of salt it contains will not harm the paint...saying that doesn't mean I advocate the use of washing up liquid!

Both the above are myths perpetuated by the good 'ol web along with a lot of other BS

Hope you'll continue to agree with me now? :wink:

Dave


----------



## mav696

Wish I'd never mentioned bloody fairy liquid


----------



## Wallsendmag

mav696 said:


> Wish I'd never mentioned bloody fairys


   Did I miss that post ?


----------



## kmpowell

Thanks guys - I will be attacking it this weekend.


----------



## CamV6

If I'm gonna do a full detail on a very dirty car I always start with a quick once over with a jet wash, then directly spray on a film of virosol (1:1 with warm water) let it soak in for 5 mins, them pressure wash off fully, then wash.

(The claybar, re-wash, polish & LSP, then go back indoors knackered and wonder want the f'ck am I doing, I must be mad, then look out the window and see the result and think, hmmm, ok, maybe it was worth it after all but I'm not bleeding well doing that again for a while)


----------



## TeeTees

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Probably didn't make it clear - I *don't *suggest using Fairy Liquid as a substitute for a fairly decent car shampoo.
> The point I was trying to make, poorly perhaps, is that:
> * It won't do much to remove any old wax if you're aiming for a perfectly clean paint surface - it doesn't! I've tried it years ago and found it leaves a tacky surface which is a pain to remove.
> * The amount of salt it contains will not harm the paint...saying that doesn't mean I advocate the use of washing up liquid!
> 
> Both the above are myths perpetuated by the good 'ol web along with a lot of other BS
> 
> Hope you'll continue to agree with me now? :wink:
> 
> Dave


Phew!.....that's okay - it could be that I misread it somewhere along the way. I just didn't want others to start thinking 'oh, let's go buy Fairy Liquid from now on, and clean my lovely TT with that stuff' :wink:

So yep, I COMPLETELY agree with you now


----------



## Hammer216

CamV6 said:


> If I'm gonna do a full detail on a very dirty car I always start with a quick once over with a jet wash, then directly spray on a film of virosol (1:1 with warm water) let it soak in for 5 mins, them pressure wash off fully, then wash.
> 
> (The claybar, re-wash, polish & LSP, then go back indoors knackered and wonder want the f'ck am I doing, I must be mad, then look out the window and see the result and think, hmmm, ok, maybe it was worth it after all but I'm not bleeding well doing that again for a while)


 :lol: :lol: hahahaha... that is soo true!!! i can relate to that :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

Virosol did the trick, JUST! It took 3 buckets of hot water to get rid of the dirt & grime!


----------



## TeeTees

kmpowell said:


> Virosol did the trick, JUST! It took 3 buckets of hot water to get rid of the dirt & grime!


Bleedin' ell !.....it must have been THAT bad that you had to check the Logbook to remind yourself of the original colour !!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## kmpowell

TeeTees said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Virosol did the trick, JUST! It took 3 buckets of hot water to get rid of the dirt & grime!
> 
> 
> 
> Bleedin' ell !.....it must have been THAT bad that you had to check the Logbook to remind yourself of the original colour !!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

To be honest I *still* haven't quite finished. It was that bad it was getting dark when I stopped. I've not had a chance to go over it with the clay and give it a re-wax.


----------



## TeeTees

kmpowell said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Virosol did the trick, JUST! It took 3 buckets of hot water to get rid of the dirt & grime!
> 
> 
> 
> Bleedin' ell !.....it must have been THAT bad that you had to check the Logbook to remind yourself of the original colour !!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest I *still* haven't quite finished. It was that bad it was getting dark when I stopped. I've not had a chance to go over it with the clay and give it a re-wax.
Click to expand...

Ah well, at least you've made a start by cleaning it. There'll be other days for the claying and waxing. :wink:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Wha? Why dig up a 4-and-a-half year old thread and post a reply to it? 
That's a classic spammers trick normally used to get a name or message published - you're obviously pushing '*****************'' in the hope people look it up. As testimount to the other old threads you've put answers too.
On the Forums I'm a Mod on we block people like you from posting... :x

Edit: to put some context to my post I was commenting on a post by a spammer (now deleted.)


----------



## darylbenfield

Citrus degreaser, Iron Out, Tar remover, decent snowfoam, two bucket method wash, clay, machine polish, refinement, glaze and a decent sealant will see that right


----------



## rossored

Hi Daryl,
I've been thinking of getting a da polisher what would you recommend for £200 ?


----------



## darylbenfield

rossored said:


> Hi Daryl,
> I've been thinking of getting a da polisher what would you recommend for £200 ?


The Meguiars G220 is a good base to start with. There's some deals on line - a nice bunch of guys I buy some products off (cleanyourcar.co.uk) have some kits you can buy, or book it in with me  hahah!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

I've a Megs 220 kit and find it very good. If you can get it the DA Microfibre polish and pads are very good and simple to use too.

Alternatively, in the for sale section someones selling a DAS6 Pro kit for about £160 + p&p.
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=331334


----------



## jacobmwatson

Since this thread is resurrected anyway. Whats a good product to remove all the old layers of wax and other buildup. Will a normal clay bar be able to do all that? I want to remove what wax/ other layers might be built up and start fresh.


----------



## T3RBO

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Wha? Why dig up a 4-and-a-half year old thread and post a reply to it?
> That's a classic spammers trick normally used to get a name or message published - you're obviously pushing '*****************'' in the hope people look it up. As testimount to the other old threads you've put answers too.
> On the Forums I'm a Mod on we block people like you from posting... :x
> 
> Edit: to put some context to my post I was commenting on a post by a spammer (now deleted.)


Replying to spam posts - Please Don't Do It!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

I did report the post - hence why it was deleted I guess. Hopefully they've been blocked too?


----------

